# Kiszanál



## LeBro

Hello,

I'd like to ask the meaning of the verb "kiszanál" in such a sentence:

_Viseltes könyveimet kiszanálom._

Does it mean "to get rid/dispose of something"?

As the dictionaries I've looked at do not include it, should I gather that it is slang/colloquial or simply not widespread?

Thank you for your replies in advance!


----------



## Torontal

Szia!

The word "szanál" itself is of Latin origin, from "sanare" "cure, heal", we most likely took it from German "sanieren" sanieren - Wiktionary with the same meanings in finance and construction industry.

So the word "szanál" has the primary meaning in Hungarian (from a Hungarian-English dictionary) 
1. _(pénzügyeket)_ to reorganize (the finances) 2. _(városrészt stb. lebont) _pull down, raze 

or

From a Hungarian-Turkish dictionary:
*szanál 1.* _(pénzügyeket) _(-i) yeniden basarılı duruma getirmek;  reorganize etmek, yeniden düzenlemek/örgütlemek; *2.* _(városrészt stb. lebont)_ (-i) yıkmak, yıkıp düzenlemek; *3.* _(üzemet, vállalatot)_ (-i) tasfiye etmek, (devlet yardımıyla) kurtarmak/ yenilemek

And yes, you understand it very well, in colloquial sense it can also mean to reorganize or dispose, get rid of something, such as unused things from the basement, wardrobe etc. IMO it is used fairly commonly in this colloquial sense too, but the form "kiszanál" (the preverb "ki"+"szanál") sounds more unusual to my ears, maybe it is a more recent construction. But I don't know what do our fellow members think.


----------



## Zsanna

Agree with all above, including the strange use of "ki" but the choice of the verb itself is also a bit strange in such a context. 
I could imagine "kidobtam (vmit)" or megszabadultam (vmitől) more easily. (It may well be that the use of the preverb _ki_ is due to the more frequently used _kidob_ that was in the author's mind.)
I saw in the one language Hungarian dictionary that the first meaning is financial - as Torontal mentioned it - but I have to admit that I only heard it in the context of pulling down buildings (usually more in a given area, "cleaning it out" by getting rid of the old, dilapidated buildings).


----------



## LeBro

To be honest, I didn't even think of looking up for only "szanál" without the verbal prefix, my bad 

I just saw it in an ad in which the owner wanted to sell his books. Then, I will learn it as (without "ki-") 1.  to pull down, to raze (a building, etc.), 2. (colloq.) to get rid of something (, and 3. to reorganize (the finances)), according to your feedback. 

Thank you for your insightful replies!


----------



## Zsanna

N.B. Although we mentioned we didn't like the preverb (and it is better if you don't use it with it, I suppose) but it would sound equally strange to use the verb without it because it is the verb itself really that is surprising a bit in such a context. 
Otherwise I agree with your choice of order of importance for the meaning of this verb.


----------

